# Spanish cedar in tupperware?



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys, ive got some old gars from a friend. He has asked me to take care of them and re-humidify them. Ive put them in some tupperware with a cheapo foam humidifier and an analog hygro thats been calibrated and seems to be working well.

My question is, would i benifit from throwing a little bit of spanish cedar in the tupperware? I just found this on the net. Cedar Spanish Hardwood Sample from Woodworkers Source - Wood and Lumber Supplies from Woodworkers Source

At half an inch i think its kinda thick for the purpose maybe, but im not looking to invest alot of money, and i can deal with the 4$ they are asking. Does it matter if its kiln dried or not?

So what say you? Would adding this cedar help control and rehumidify these cigars?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Just get some old cigars boxes and break them up. It is a matter of the wood holding a little humidity, but given you are rehumidifying, I would just stick with the smokes and let them soak up the moisture. :tu


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

The cedar is mainly to help with stabilizing the humidity when you open the tupperware. As long as you are not opening it a lot you should be fine without it.


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Just get some old cigars boxes and break them up. It is a matter of the wood holding a little humidity, but given you are rehumidifying, I would just stick with the smokes and let them soak up the moisture. :tu


you could also use the cedar sheet inserts.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Spanish cedar gives a cigar character IMHO.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Many years ago, I was told by an expert in the field that to re-hydrate dry cigars, you should take a couple of apple slices, put them in an open baggie and put the baggie and cigars in a tupperware container. Something about the apple helps to regenerate the sticks. If you put the apple slices in without the baggie, they will take on the flavor of the apple, so make sure that they are in a baggie. I have used this method, and it worked well for me.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Mustard said:


> you could also use the cedar sheet inserts.





Cypress said:


> Spanish cedar gives a cigar character IMHO.


+1

I use cedar sheets in my tuperware.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

where can i get cedar sheets?


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

you can cut strips out of old cigar boxes If not sazing them for anything else they work


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Lol, im a newbie. i havent bought an entire box yet. HAHA


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

92hatchattack said:


> Lol, im a newbie. i havent bought an entire box yet. HAHA


You should be able to get empty boxes at a local B&M. Break them up and put them in.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

92hatchattack said:


> Does it matter if its kiln dried or not?


Almost no one dries wood via the aging method anymore, which can take 20yrs, depending on the strain. Nearly everything now is kiln dried. A sad fact of consumerism. Unless you know where to look, nothing you find is gonna be naturally dried. I know of no commercial humidor, or furniture maker using naturally dried woods of any kind, let alone the cedar.

Start out low and move up slow, in terms of humidity increase. It's best to put the gars in a ziplock baggy for a couple days with only a hygro. Figure out where they are and only increase the humidity a couple percent per week. That's assuming they are good cigars.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

whats happens if you introduce too much humidity too soon?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm still figuring all this stuff out but I believe if you humidify them too quickly they will swell and split.


----------



## bdemz (Dec 30, 2008)

any other wood


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

So i went to the local cigar shop today and tried to grab some cedar boxes there or something. The lady there said that for storing cigars i should just put them in the tuperware and that putting in cedar is not a great idea.. why she didnt tell me. Why would this not be a good idea?

I got her to give me some cedar sheets though .. they are about 4"x8" and really thin. She gave me 3 of these. So should i throw these in or leave them out? I just cant figure out why having cedar in the tuperware would be a bad idea???


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

The only reason I can see her saying that is that you are trying to rehydrate the cigars. It would take away moisture that the cigars need, but I would think that if you are trying to rehydrate the cedar would be good because it would prevent your cigar from taking in too much moisture too fast. Cedar is in humidors to prevent drastic changes in humidity, so I see no harm in placing it in your tupperdor. Maybe you should place the any cedar you are going to use in another tupperware box and let them rehydrate up to around 70% so they can help maintain the humidity. I am going to go to a local B&M tomorrow to buy (yeah its cali I have yet to find a B&M that gives them away) some cheap boxes to place in my dad's vino temp and my tupperdors tomorrow.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ Sorry, i forgot to mention i am no longer talking about rehydrating. Thiose are still chilling in another tuperware. My 20 count is full with another 20 cigars on the way i am overflowing into another tuperware temporarily. Im starting to slide, and its all downhill as far as i can see.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Hahaha I am there with you, that slope is slippery. Yeah I have heard that cedar also gives off a better flavor with aging. I have kept my sticks in my tupperdor for about 2 weeks now and they have held around 70% without a humidifier. I was going to get some boxes to break up just because. You really don't need the cedar but if you can get it why not? My tupperdor actually doesn't even have a humidifier in it anymore because the drymist stick was making the RH go too high. The tupperware has a really good seal so the humidity will not change much. I actually got one with a little vent in the middle of the lid that I open some times to let the sticks have some air and the RH is still around 70%


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Many years ago, I was told by an expert in the field that to re-hydrate dry cigars, you should take a couple of apple slices, put them in an open baggie and put the baggie and cigars in a tupperware container. Something about the apple helps to regenerate the sticks. If you put the apple slices in without the baggie, they will take on the flavor of the apple, so make sure that they are in a baggie. I have used this method, and it worked well for me.


Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

I grabbed 12 sq. ft of spanish cedar veneer from the local Woocraft for $20. I originally got it to line my cheapy humi that came with the sampler that I ordered, but obviously had a lot left over as it is a small 15 count box.

I went out today and got a 45 gallon Sterlite bin from Big Lots for $14 and then put the rest of the veneer in it. Didn't even do anything fancy, just stuck pieces in there and bent them to fit, then used some transparent tape to hold them in place. Pretty dumb luck, to be honest, as each length fits almost perfectly to get the maximum coverage while keeping the piece from breaking. Only had to cut one piece in half to put each half on opposing walls. Most of the interior is covered except for the lid, as I'm planning on affixing the humidification to that ($60 for a 1lb tray of beads; yikes! :shock. On a side note, magnetic strip tape from Michaels is pure awesome for creating a seal around the rim since those Tupperware-style lids leave a gap around the edge when the lid is on.

It is seasoning now to get it ready for when my orders come in next week. Give that a shot if you're like me and don't have boxes of spanish cedar sitting around.


----------

